# Solved: No network connectivity following virus removal



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

A friend has a Dell Dimension E521 and had the Antivirus2009 rogue. This PC is running Vista Home Premium. I was able to remove it with Superantispyware but I am having an issue now with network connectivity. I have updated the ethernet card drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled the ethernet card. Ran "netsh winsock reset". Tried configureing IP address as static with gateway and DNS setting but it has been all to no avail.

When they called me with this virus issue, there was still network connectivity but after removal, there are no lights on the ethernet port. Get a message that the network cable is unplugged even though I have substituted a known good cable into a working network port.

Any suggestions?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What are you seeing in the event logs? What does an IPCONFIG /ALL look like? What is showing in the device manager?


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I've looked at the logs to see if I can see any serious errors. The only thing I see as related is an Event 4, bcm4sbxp - Network link is down. Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected. This error was after the rouge was removed.

IPCONFIG /ALL shows the Ethernet adapter Media State: Media Disconnected.
Device Manager > Network Adapters > Boadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller Properties shows the device is working properly.

I've tried updating the drivers (most recent were already installed). I've tried uninstalling the Ethernet card and rebooting, it sees the card, installs it but still acts as if it's unplugged...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I turned off the Window Firewall and tried to shut down McAfee but I cannot get the console to respond. I ended up uninstalling McAfee altogether. Still no connectivity. Still says network cable is unplugged...


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

sounds like you tcp/ip stack is hosed.

review previous posts here concerning the winsock fix.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I ran the first one;

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

but not the other two. I'll try all 3 and post back.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Got's to run them all.


----------



## txhillbilly77471 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am having much the same issue with a dell laptop.. I hope you get some answers maybe it will help me out as well. Good luck!:up:


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*
> 
> Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


OK, I followed these instructions to the letter. Still a red X on network icon and still get the message "A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right click on the network icon and select *Enable*.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> Right click on the network icon and select *Enable*.


This is Vista Home Premium. When I right click on the network icon in the systray, my choices are: 
Connect to a network
Turn on activity animation
Turn off notification of new networks
Diagnose and repair
Network and Sharing Center

No choice to Enable or Disable here...

If I choose Diagnose and repair, it analyzes the network connection and comes back with:

A cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection"

If I go to Device Manager, the network adapter is not disabled. It shows as "This device is working properly". I've tried to update the drivers for the network adapter, says drivers are up to date. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the network adapter, still in the same boat...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It sounds like either the adapter, the cable, or the port the cable is attached to on the router/switch is defective.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I've tested the Port and cable with my laptop and they're good. The network adapter was working fine up until the virus removal. Now, no connectivity...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would seem to point to the driver or possibly corruption of the system files.

I'd give SFC a try, here's the procedure: http://vistasupport.mvps.org/system_file_checker.htm


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> That would seem to point to the driver or possibly corruption of the system files.
> 
> I'd give SFC a try, here's the procedure: http://vistasupport.mvps.org/system_file_checker.htm


I just got the system disk from the PC's owner. I'll try it tonight. Thanks...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

FYI; ipconfig /all show media disconnected. If I ping 127.0.0.1 I do get a return...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Lexsar said:


> A friend has a Dell Dimension E521 and had the Antivirus2009 rogue. This PC is running Vista Home Premium. I was able to remove it with Superantispyware but I am having an issue now with network connectivity.


Antivirus 2009 is a nasty one and before proceeding any further, I would confirm the system is actually disinfected.

I've encountered two machines so far that were infected with Antivirus 2009 and it took several scans with different tools to get it cleaned up.

Also, what happens if you boot Vista in safe mode with networking?

Peace...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

The only way I've been able to get to safe mode is through msconfig. Hitting F8 during boot up doesn't seem to get me there like in XP Pro...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, then use msconfig to get the system to boot in safe mode with networking and see how the network interfaces behave. Using F8 to access the safe mode menu SHOULD work and the fact it doesn't for you doesn't sound right.

Peace...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

tomdkat said:


> Ok, then use msconfig to get the system to boot in safe mode with networking and see how the network interfaces behave. Using F8 to access the safe mode menu SHOULD work and the fact it doesn't for you doesn't sound right.
> 
> Peace...


Yea, I've never had F8 NOT work before... I'll let you know how safe mode connectivity is when I get to it this evening. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also configure Windows to always boot in Safe Mode by using MSCONFIG, then configure it back to normal mode. This eliminates the timing of the F8 keypress during startup.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Does doing that display the safe mode menu or does it boot into safe mode directly?

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It boots into Safe Mode on the spot.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Coolio! :up:

Peace...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

tomdkat said:


> Antivirus 2009 is a nasty one and before proceeding any further, I would confirm the system is actually disinfected.
> 
> I've encountered two machines so far that were infected with Antivirus 2009 and it took several scans with different tools to get it cleaned up.
> 
> ...


I booted into Safe Mode and still no network connectivity.

I received the system disc from the owner and ran 'sfc /scannow' and it came back with no errors.

I was going to try an in-place re-install but I need to be 100% certain that everything is backed up first.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Backing up is a really good idea.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

OK, so I did backup but I did not do the in-place re-install. It wasn't clear using the Dell system disks that I could accomplish this effectively. The closest choice I could see would have been to install it a second time on the same partition so I decided to try something else before doing that.

Just for laughs I installed an extra ethernet card I had lying around. After installing updated drivers, it was able to connect to my network. After troubleshooting the onboard NIC with every indication that it was a functioning Ethernet adapter, I am confounded that adding another NIC did the trick. I had earlier checked the BIOS and device manager to be certain that the onboard NIC was enabled...

The mystery still remains, why did this previously functioning onboard NIC failed?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No way of knowing without actually seeing it. 

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Lexsar said:


> The mystery still remains, why did this previously functioning onboard NIC failed?


Maybe it went bad? Onboard parts won't last forever.

Peace...


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Yea, but the PC is just over a year old (just out of warranty, of course)...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That doesn't mean a bum part was put in the mobo, in the first place.

Peace...


----------

